# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Stirella 7420D βγάζει ατμό συνέχεια!!!

## lithos

Καλησπέρα και Χριστός Ανέστη!

Η γυναίκα μου έχει μια Stirella 7420D η οποία σήμερα με το που την ανάβεις βγάζει συνέχεια ατμό χωρίς να πατάς τη σκανδάλη...
Ξέρετε τι μπορεί να φταίει;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## panagiwtis

Κολλημένο διακοπτάκι στη λαβή του, κολλημένη βαλβίδα.... Ξεκινάς από το διακοπτάκι και συνεχίζεις...

----------


## lithos

Θα δοκιμάσω αύριο να δω!

----------

